# Car necessary for Canary Islands - Anfi?



## DebBrown (Apr 7, 2008)

It's finally time for our trip to Club Gran Anfi!  We'll be arriving May 3rd.  This was planned so long ago that I haven't worried about the details.  Do we need a car to get around?  Are car rentals expensive?  Anything else we should plan in advance?

Deb


----------



## geekette (Apr 7, 2008)

Which island?

When we were on Tenerife we explored the entire island as every region is different.  There were buses, but we didn't look into that.  

I don't recall the exact cost but it must not have been outrageous or I would have remembered.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 7, 2008)

IMO, absolutely yes you should have a car, and I don't remember them being too expensive. Gran Canaria is a huge island, and to me, the central and northern parts of the island are the ones with the most scenic beauty, as well as most interesting historic towns and museums - and you'd have much more flexibility doing things on your own schedule. During our Anfi week we spent almost every day touring around the island - the beach at the Anfi complex is okay, especially if you don't have access to warm sunny beaches ordinarily - but if you are from the southeastern US and get to go to NC and HH beaches regularly, maybe you aren't craving to just lie around in the sunshine most of the week, and want to see the most dramatic and unique features of the island. We also thought that the best beach area = the dunes at Maspalomas, also a drive, but not too far away.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you both!  We will indeed enjoy some beach time but also some sightseeing.

I did a quick search for car rentals and the cost of a car with auto transmission seems pretty darn high to me.  Of course, much of this is due to the dollar conversion.  Is there a favorite company to use on Gran Canaria?

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2008)

Deb, I just looked at CarJet.com from Gran Canaria airport. They showed an automatic for about 184 euro/week max inclusive with insurance.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 8, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> It's finally time for our trip to Club Gran Anfi!  We'll be arriving May 3rd.  This was planned so long ago that I haven't worried about the details.  Do we need a car to get around?  Are car rentals expensive?  Anything else we should plan in advance?
> 
> Deb



Hi Deb,

We arrive in Anfi on 5th May.

Would love to meet with you whilst there. 

See PM I have sent.

Regards, Bruce


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 8, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> Deb, I just looked at CarJet.com from Gran Canaria airport. They showed an automatic for about 184 euro/week max inclusive with insurance.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Jim, I don't see anything with that price with carjet.  The only automatic that comes up for me is an Opel Corsa for $324/week (206 euro).  That's actually better than the best price I had found elsewhere which was 233 euro for the same car.  I need to check if I have the same coverage, etc.

Bruce, I got your PM and I'm excited that we'll finally meet!

Deb


----------



## rynker (Apr 8, 2008)

We spent 3 weeks at Anfi and hope your trip is as wonderful as ours was.  There is alot to see.  It depends on what you like.  We are virtually beach people.  We rented a car for 3 days and saw everything we were interested in.  Took a day and went into the mountains, another day and went to Las Palamas, and another day to see Maspalomas(wasn't impressed, too many people for us, but interesting too.)  Have a great time.  We can't wait to return!  have to wait the 1-4 rule.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> Jim, I don't see anything with that price with carjet.  The only automatic that comes up for me is an Opel Corsa for $324/week (206 euro).
> Deb



Oops. I was thinking Euros and my eyes were seeing Pounds. Sorry. But I'm glad it saved you a few bux anyway. I had been pricing cars for a trip to Portugal in the fall and CarJet beat them all, especially when you figure in GST and insurance.

Jim


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 8, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> Oops. I was thinking Euros and my eyes were seeing Pounds. Sorry. But I'm glad it saved you a few bux anyway. I had been pricing cars for a trip to Portugal in the fall and CarJet beat them all, especially when you figure in GST and insurance.
> 
> Jim



Jim, Carjet wants me to pay up front.  That's part of why they are cheaper.  I'm hesitating because of that.  

So many decisions... soon I'll have to decide which swimsuit to wear and do I have matching flipflops??  

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 9, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> Jim, Carjet wants me to pay up front.  That's part of why they are cheaper.  I'm hesitating because of that.
> 
> So many decisions... soon I'll have to decide which swimsuit to wear and do I have matching flipflops??
> 
> Deb


Really, I was able to reserve mine at Lisbon and pay at pickup- Well, I guess that's up front too.

I have to listen to DW about the wrap-and- flipflops too. It isn't easy for you girls to go to the beach! Enjoy!

Jim


----------



## Jimster (Apr 9, 2008)

*Carjet*

Carjet generally beats all competitors especially when you consider the rate is all inclusive.  We are not just talking CDW.  It also includes theft, fire and other protections including no excesses.  The fact they want you to pay up front makes sense because they are insuring you up front.  I'm not sure why you have a problem with that.  If you overpay, they refund the excess.  The alternative is to pay more and get less.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 9, 2008)

Just to clarify, by "up front", I mean in advance - NOW.  CarJet wants me to pay now for the car instead of when I pick it up.  I generally don't like to do this because I may find a better deal or, in an emergency, cancel the trip.

Furthermore, when I got to the payment phase, the computer screen said I couldn't pay because they were out of that car.  They want me to call and pay via phone.

Deb


----------



## Harmina (Apr 9, 2008)

I noticed that some rent a car for only 3 or 4 days....what is the cost of taking a taxi from the airport to the Anfi Beach Club?
Are car rentals available at the resort?
We will be spending 2 weeks at the Anfi Beach Club next March & probably won't need a car for the whole time.
Would we be able to rent a car @ the resort the second week & drop the car off at the airport?


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 9, 2008)

I got a quote from a shuttle service of 25 euros for two people.

Deb


----------



## Harmina (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Deb...that sure sounds very reasonable......would you be willing to share the name of the shuttle company?
I checked my RCI confirmation sheet, car rentals are available at the resort.
I would be interested in using the shuttle service from the airport, and booking a car at the resort for a few days. 
Still wondering if we could drop the car off at the airport if we rented at the resort?


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 9, 2008)

This is where I got the airport transfer quote:

http://www.islascanariastours.com/cgi-bin/rez60load.pl?transfers/book-transfers.html

I don't know if there are better deals.  I think Anfi offers a shuttle service so you may want to check with them.  It is free for owners but there is probably a fee for us exchangers.

I'd probably just go ahead and rent a car.  I'd want one the first day to go to the store so why pay for the shuttle?

Deb


----------



## Harmina (Apr 9, 2008)

Deb, thanks for the link. We have 11 months to decide on what we are going to do re: car rental & shuttle.


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 10, 2008)

Harmina said:


> I noticed that some rent a car for only 3 or 4 days....what is the cost of taking a taxi from the airport to the Anfi Beach Club?
> Are car rentals available at the resort?
> We will be spending 2 weeks at the Anfi Beach Club next March & probably won't need a car for the whole time.
> Would we be able to rent a car @ the resort the second week & drop the car off at the airport?



Harmina,

There is a car rental office at Anfi but I have found the charges to be more expensive that from the airport. However, if you only want the car for a few days in the middle if the holiday, it would be OK.

I don't think they do a drop off at the airport.


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 10, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> I'd want one the first day to go to the store so why pay for the shuttle?
> 
> Deb



Hi Deb,

There is a reasonable grocery store at Anfi. It is located in front of Puerto Anfi and about a 200 yard walk from Gran Anfi


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 10, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> Just to clarify, by "up front", I mean in advance - NOW.
> Deb



Deb,

Most car renatls at the airport do NOT ask for an up front fee. We have rented nearly every year since 1994 and never paid "Up front"


----------



## Harmina (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Bruce. It is good to know what options we have. We will probably take the shuttle from the airport, rent a car from the resort for a few days, and use the shuttle to go back to the airport.


----------



## abdibile (Apr 27, 2008)

I would definitely recommend to rent a car from the airport for a week.

It is not significantly cheaper to rent for 3 days from the resort. 

I once rented for few days from a small booth outside of a resort which was much cheaper. But the car was really old and run down. Had to pump one tire every few hours.

As it can be dangerous in the mountains (which are extremely beautiful, you have to drive through northern Gran Canaria!) with a car that is not in top condition I would get a car from a big rental car company although if it is more expensive.


What I also would recommend if you find the time:

From Gran Canariy they offer daytrips to Sahara desert or Gambia, both in Africa.

Both are about € 250 per person. You fly to Africa (Al Aiun in the Sahara about 45 minutes in a small plane, Gambia about 2 houers in an Airbus)

Sahara tour is very small group with a great guide, really like a small family! Gambia bigger but also great.

There are practically no tourists in Western Sahara, so you experience real people. Gambia is more touristic, it is often hard for the police that joins the groups to keep children begging for sweets away from the group.

I will definitely do these tours again after having done both a year ago. You get so much new impressions from another continent in just one day!


----------

